# Needing to "Re-Vamp" the Website



## eric-holmes (Jan 24, 2011)

I am looking for your input. 

I have taken on lots of clients since I first started this site to I need to upgrade the galleries. I was needing some input on how to go about organizing these. 

Something like...
-Portraits>Children>a bunch of my best child shots or...
-Portraits>Children>>organized by child>best shots of said child

Just looking for some suggestions on how this would best flow.

http://www.ericholmesphotography.com


----------



## zoogirlbc (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer "-Portraits>Children>a bunch of my best child shots ..." because I don't have to bounce back and forth to see different sessions and it gives a better idea of what you offer in one gallery.


----------



## craigm (Jan 24, 2011)

zoogirlbc said:


> I prefer "-Portraits>Children>a bunch of my best child shots ..." because I don't have to bounce back and forth to see different sessions and it gives a better idea of what you offer in one gallery.


+1


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 27, 2011)

Still working. Added a new seniors gallery and a link to Facebook.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 28, 2011)

More changes. Please view on different monitors and tell me how it is.


----------



## quiddity (Jan 31, 2011)

no ipad/iphone support?

links on top right blend too much with most of your images backgrounds


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm currently considering a new nav bar. As far as iPhone support, I'm not sure what you mean. It works on my iPhone and gives the option to display it as a mobile site.


----------



## quiddity (Jan 31, 2011)

viewed on ipad and wasn't working and assumed it wouldn't work on iphone.

good luck it is a nice looking site.
What not add a FAQ or What to expect, bring. places to shoot, blahblahblah type section (hate to say it, maybe a blog)


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 2, 2011)

quiddity said:


> viewed on ipad and wasn't working and assumed it wouldn't work on iphone.
> 
> good luck it is a nice looking site.
> What not add a FAQ or What to expect, bring. places to shoot, blahblahblah type section (hate to say it, maybe a blog)


ahhhh! BLOG ahhhh! I hate to say it also. Eh, I don't blog or do much of that. I can see about a FAQ or the things you mentioned.

I did some color change to the header. Also, when you roll over the words it will change color to red. Does that _cheapen _the look any?


----------

